# Territorial/resident tax system



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

When I search the internet I see a flurry of articles about the possibility of the US changing to a resident based tax system - particularly near the end of last year. In the January time frame I see a couple of articles stating that - yes - as a result of the new tax plan corporations, but not individuals are now taxed based on residency.

Does anyone know more ? Are there any bills pending or changes on the horizon ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't hold your breath. The "possibility" of changing to a residence based system has been hanging around for at least a couple of decades now - and so far there seems to be no interest on the part of Congress, despite any number of studies and surveys documenting the confusing and insanity of the current system.

You may want to check the websites for AARO or the ACA (two expat groups doing work on this and other issues) to see the latest updates.
https://aaro.org/
https://www.americansabroad.org/
Cheers,
Bev


----------

